

Hudson River Helicopter Crash + Twitter Spam = Absurd - nader
http://www.brandinfection.com/2009/08/08/twitter-spam-is-rarely-targeted-sometimes-just-absurd/

======
nader
What will twitter do in order to fight this spam? Will it have an anti-spam
filter in the future, like your e-mail program does?

